#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Marklagerläsionen >

## Anonymisiert

Ich bitte um Erklärung dieses Befundes: 
MRT des Kopfes: 
Marklagerläsionen bds. supratentoriell, am ehesten im Sinne mikroangiopathischer Veränderungen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
ist das der komplette Befund? Wenn nein, bitte komplett einstellen.
Ausgewählte Textpassagen machen nur wenig Sinn, da es auf das Gesamtbild ankommt.  
Viele Grüße

----------

